# New HR54 is here!



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

I got my new HR54 today. Upgraded from an HR21. I noticed that this has very little connectivity and far as component cables, phone jack, etc. First question, what function does the A/V out serve and what type of cable/connector do I need if I were to use it? Not much out there for manuals other than a generic Genie manual. Anyone know a link/website where I can get a manual for the HR54? I'm sure I'll have more questions, so stay tuned!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The AV out port uses a dongle breakout cable that gives you either component with audio cables or a composite with audio cables. You can get it from DIRECTV or a place like solid signal. 

Doesn't have a modem phone jack for caller ID but otherwise there's nothing it doesn't really have. 

Asking questions here is probably better than any manual you could find. 

But why do you want to use av outs? It can cause issues if you plug in HDMI at the same time but don't have the HDMI connection working on certain tvs at the same time. 

There's more search options for sports and sports records and such. And you get season episode info. But for the most part it's a lot like your HR21. Only should be plenty faster.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Do you have a 4K TV? Give the 54 a day or two to download all your guide data. Enjoy.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

Some of the various forums have what's called a "First Look" post that will provide you with most of the information you are looking for. Especially since you are a seasoned Directv subscriber.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> The AV out port uses a dongle breakout cable that gives you either component with audio cables or a composite with audio cables. You can get it from DIRECTV or a place like solid signal.
> 
> Doesn't have a modem phone jack for caller ID but otherwise there's nothing it doesn't really have.
> 
> ...


i use the AV out with a component cable to feed a TV with only two HDMI inputs. I also use that TV with a Roku 2 and a Blu-ray player which only have HDMI outputs. If it had another HDMI input I would use that, however.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> But why do you want to use av outs? It can cause issues if you plug in HDMI at the same time but don't have the HDMI connection working on certain tvs at the same time.


I have some wireless speakers that require an audio out RCA plug. I was using these speakers with my old HR21. I was wondering how I could use the A/V out for these speakers.

I'm getting used to the HR54. So far so good

Just a couple of questionable issues when I placed the order. I do not have the protection plan. To get the installation without paying the $49 fee, I was told I could enroll in the protection plan and the fee would be waived. I would get the first 30 days for free and after the installation, I could cancel the protection plan. After the installation, I tried to cancel the "plan" and was told I needed to wait 30 days or there would be a $10 fee. No big deal but I should have been told.

Second issue. I was not told that whole home was a requirement with the HR54. I was not told this and I was enrolled without my knowledge. When the installers arrived I was told that I was enrolled with Whole Home. I told them that I did not want it mainly because of the added cost. I really don't need it. So the installers did not set up the whole home, which would have included the HR54 and an HR21. Once again I called D, this time to cancel whole home. I was then told it was a requirement and it could not be cancelled. The only option was to replace the HR54 with a "lesser model". So I decided to keep the HR54 and tried to set up the whole home. Come to find out I needed an additional piece of hardware for the HR21 to work with the whole home. Now the installer needs to return.

The reason I'm telling my story is because I'm venting to the world and mainly to say that D should have made the clear to me.

OK, that's enough for now. I'm sure there will be more!


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

trh said:


> Do you have a 4K TV? Give the 54 a day or two to download all your guide data. Enjoy.


I do not have a 4K HD TV. The guide took overnight to load and all my programs in the series manager are scheduled to record on time. Being able to record this many channels at one time is handy.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

alnielsen said:


> Some of the various forums have what's called a "First Look" post that will provide you with most of the information you are looking for. Especially since you are a seasoned Directv subscriber.


I looked at some of these "first looks", but being a self described techno geek, I like having a manual. With that said, with the old D receivers there were tricks and tips that the older D receivers were capable of that were not made available by D. One example would changing to 30 second skip instead of the 30 second scroll. Is the HR54 capable of any remote tricks/short cuts that are not well known?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The Genies (HR34, 44 and 54) require Whole Home. Even if you only have 1 Genie and no other devices. They should have told you that when they were confirming your order and the charges.

You'll like being able to access all the shows from the 54 on your 21 and vice versa.

Unless you're real happy with the 21 or it has a bunch of non-replaceable recordings, see if they can swap out your 21 with an HR24 when they come out. You'll like the speed of the 24 much better.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bearcat250 said:


> I looked at some of these "first looks", but being a self described techno geek, I like having a manual. With that said, with the old D receivers there were tricks and tips that the older D receivers were capable of that were not made available by D. One example would changing to 30 second skip instead of the 30 second scroll. Is the HR54 capable of any remote tricks/short cuts that are not well known?


Do a keyword search for MENUSC. This will enable Menu Short Cuts feature. To use this feature using your DIRECTV remote press MENU, 0 for Settings......1 for Movies......2 for Sports......3 for TV Shows......4 for Smart Search......5 for On Demand......6 for Playlist......7 for Recordings......8 is currently not in use......9 for Pandora.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

Next comment. On the new remote that comes with the HR54 I've noticed that the two channel and volume up & down buttons are very easily hit unintentionally. I quite often pause a program and watch another to avoid commercials. Twice yesterday while watching a program that was "behind real time" I accidently hit the channel up to change the channel. When I channeled down to the program I was watching it was back to real time and I lost some of the program.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

If you want to watch 2 channels and switch back and forth, start DoublePlay bypressing the down arrow. It will ask if you want to start Doubleplay by pressing the down arrow again. Then you have two channels recording that you can swotch between by just pressing the down arrow.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

b52pooh said:


> If you want to watch 2 channels and switch back and forth, start DoublePlay bypressing the down arrow. It will ask if you want to start Doubleplay by pressing the down arrow again. Then you have two channels recording that you can swotch between by just pressing the down arrow.


I have been using dual live buffers since the days of my SD Tivo about 10 years ago. The issue I was commenting on was that on the new RC73 remote it is easy un-intentionally hit the channel up/down button and change the channel. Now you've lost what you were watching on the previous channel that was on the buffer.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

bearcat250 said:


> I have been using dual live buffers since the days of my SD Tivo about 10 years ago. The issue I was commenting on was that on the new RC73 remote it is easy un-intentionally hit the channel up/down button and change the channel. Now you've lost what you were watching on the previous channel that was on the buffer.


Try using your old remote to run the 54 in IR mode. It is still supposed to work.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

The RC7x remotes take much patience (and training and re-training" for several months) to become proficient with them. Other buttons to watch out for that can get one into trouble at first:

1. Don't confuse the record and red button.

2. Watch out between "previous" and 30 second skip buttons, they're close enough together to get into trouble with if not looking, as well as the (less destructive) mute and replay.

3. The (already mentioned) all-too-easily-bumped ch up/ch down toggle switch.

4. Re-positioning of the guide, list and menu buttons, which require a much longer "reach."

5. Accidentally turning to channel 2 when trying to pause/play.

My experience had taught me that it's safer to record rather than using live buffer, at least until getting more proficient through lots of patience. Take it slowly and deliberately for a while until you get used to it. But if you're playing a recording, the worst thing happens you only get "dumped-to-live" bumping the toggle.

I wouldn't be using it at all except I finally had to relent when IR just became too impractical to use from the next room. I still use an old remote when in the same room, though, and only made one "mistake" turning it off when I was trying to pull up the menu. I'm now proficient on both remotes and use them every day.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Try using your old remote to run the 54 in IR mode. It is still supposed to work.


Right, any remote that works with the older boxes will work fine with the 54, as long as it's IR. Only RF requires the new remote.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

OK, I've had the HR54 for a few weeks now and have a couple more observations. On occasion I will either fast forward or 30 second skip through a recording and when the recording starts replaying the audio is gone. A few 30 seconds skips forward or backward brings the audio back.

Something I miss on the new style RC73 remote is the button that was on the top of the RC64 with the square on it. This button would instantly stop playing a recorded program and return to the recorded program information page where I could then delete the program,resume playing the program, look for future episodes, etc. With the new remote I need to press the list button to get to the guide and select the program to get to the program information page. Just something I observed and miss.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

bearcat250 said:


> OK, I've had the HR54 for a few weeks now and have a couple more observations. On occasion I will either fast forward or 30 second skip through a recording and when the recording starts replaying the audio is gone. A few 30 seconds skips forward or backward brings the audio back.
> 
> Something I miss on the new style RC73 remote is the button that was on the top of the RC64 with the square on it. This button would instantly stop playing a recorded program and return to the recorded program information page where I could then delete the program,resume playing the program, look for future episodes, etc. With the new remote I need to press the list button to get to the guide and select the program to get to the program information page. Just something I observed and miss.





jimmie57 said:


> Try using your old remote to run the 54 in IR mode. It is still supposed to work.


Have you tried Jimmie's suggestion?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

> OK, I've had the HR54 for a few weeks now and have a couple more observations. On occasion I will either fast forward or 30 second skip through a recording and when the recording starts replaying the audio is gone. A few 30 seconds skips forward or backward brings the audio back.


I have the same problem on my HR44-500. It appeared a few updates ago and continues.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

bearcat250 said:


> Something I miss on the new style RC73 remote is the button that was on the top of the RC64 with the square on it. This button would instantly stop playing a recorded program and return to the recorded program information page where I could then delete the program,resume playing the program, look for future episodes, etc. With the new remote I need to press the list button to get to the guide and select the program to get to the program information page. Just something I observed and miss.


That was the STOP button, and many people miss it. You can use your old remote (assuming you don't need to have an RF remote) if you want, or I believe hitting the left arrow button axxomplishes the same thing as the stop button when watching a recording (someone correct me if I'm wrong, I don't use the new remotes often).


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

Beerstalker said:


> That was the STOP button, and many people miss it. You can use your old remote (assuming you don't need to have an RF remote) if you want, or I believe hitting the left arrow button axxomplishes the same thing as the stop button when watching a recording (someone correct me if I'm wrong, I don't use the new remotes often).


You are correct.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

trh said:


> Have you tried Jimmie's suggestion?


No I have not. I prefer to use the remote in RF mode.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

Beerstalker said:


> That was the STOP button, and many people miss it. You can use your old remote (assuming you don't need to have an RF remote) if you want, or I believe hitting the left arrow button axxomplishes the same thing as the stop button when watching a recording (someone correct me if I'm wrong, I don't use the new remotes often).


Thank you! The left arrow button performs the same function.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

So after about5 weeks with the new HR54-700 it has been replaced with an HR54-500 due to a suspected bad hard drive. Intermittent playback problems such as missed segments of a show, distorted video images and an error code that suggests a bad hard drive reported by D and given to the service tech. Don't remember what the code was so don't ask. After a few days, so far so good.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bearcat250 said:


> Thank you! The left arrow button performs the same function.


Left arrow and stop perform completely different functions.

Stop - stops your recording and takes you to the playlist, every time.

Left Arrow - Takes you back to wherever you last were. That may or may not be the playlist. It could be the guide, could be series manager, could be show info, could be settings, etc...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Personally I prefer pause and then list or something of that nature. 

At the end of shows I just ffwd to the end and delete. Takes two button presses (ffwd once then skip once or twice depending how far out I am from the end) That's the same as hitting stop.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Left arrow and stop perform completely different functions.
> 
> Stop - stops your recording and takes you to the playlist, every time.
> 
> Left Arrow - Takes you back to wherever you last were. That may or may not be the playlist. It could be the guide, could be series manager, could be show info, could be settings, etc...


That explains why I wasn't getting the response I expected. 
Thanks


----------



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

bearcat250 said:


> I looked at some of these "first looks", but being a self described techno geek, I like having a manual. With that said, with the old D receivers there were tricks and tips that the older D receivers were capable of that were not made available by D. One example would changing to 30 second skip instead of the 30 second scroll. Is the HR54 capable of any remote tricks/short cuts that are not well known?


Can you change the 30 second scroll to 30 second skip on the HR24. If you can what do you need to do. I would love to have a 30 skip instead of the scroll. Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

aces99 said:


> Can you change the 30 second scroll to 30 second skip on the HR24. If you can what do you need to do. I would love to have a 30 skip instead of the scroll. Thanks


do an smart search for 30SKIP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

aces99 said:


> Can you change the 30 second scroll to 30 second skip on the HR24. If you can what do you need to do. I would love to have a 30 skip instead of the scroll. Thanks


After you get the 30 Skip set up, note the Progress Bar is onscreen during the skip. Just another example of the poor planning of the software folk on the Genies. Really makes me wonder why they couldn't just implement the same features the 24s have had for years.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> After you get the 30 Skip set up, note the Progress Bar is onscreen during the skip. Just another example of the poor planning of the software folk on the Genies. Really makes me wonder why they couldn't just implement the same features the 24s have had for years.
> 
> Rich


Sadly I believe it's on purpose. Because of the lack of separate play and pause buttons on the new remote.

Been then they went and removed it on clients. So go figure...

Just think of this. 99% of people don't even know of skip. They all use slip. And it always has playbar on all machines...


----------



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

peds48 said:


> do an smart search for 30SKIP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


peds, you are the man. Thanks for that little tip, didn't know about it. So if a person wanted to put it back to the way it originally was what would you put in the search for that? Thanks again.


----------



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Rich said:


> After you get the 30 Skip set up, note the Progress Bar is onscreen during the skip. Just another example of the poor planning of the software folk on the Genies. Really makes me wonder why they couldn't just implement the same features the 24s have had for years.
> 
> Rich


Ya sometimes I don't get why they do things either.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

aces99 said:


> peds, you are the man. Thanks for that little tip, didn't know about it. So if a person wanted to put it back to the way it originally was what would you put in the search for that? Thanks again.


I believe that would be smart search for "30SLIP," but it's been a long while since I've used it that way since getting used to skip.


----------



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I believe that would be smart search for "30SLIP," but it's been a long while since I've used it that way since getting used to skip.


Thanks Delroy. Yes you are right, I tried that and it puts it back to what it normally is. But I like the skip ahead 30 second better than the scroll. But everyone is different.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Sadly I believe it's on purpose. Because of the lack of separate play and pause buttons on the new remote.
> 
> Been then they went and removed it on clients. So go figure...
> 
> _*Just think of this. 99% of people don't even know of skip. They all use slip. And it always has playbar on all machines...*_


But we're not 99% of the people that have Genies. If they built the Genie around the remote...that's just sad.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I believe that would be smart search for "30SLIP," but it's been a long while since I've used it that way since getting used to skip.


Yup, I do believe that's correct. Don't think I've ever used it since finding out about the 30Skip. Hmm, maybe if I used the Slip on the 44 I could put up with the software...no, the back skip would still annoy me. That bothers me more than the PB coming up on the Skip.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> But we're not 99% of the people that have Genies. If they built the Genie around the remote...that's just sad.
> 
> Rich


I don't have a problem building it around a remote at all actually. What I have a problem with is they didn't do it right. They made everything so many layers into the system when they didn't have to...

Not to mention the could have added three more buttons and built easily the best interface around but didn't think it was worth it. Pause stop and a green button. That's all that's missing physically. Unfortunate the entitled DIRECTV system IMHO is missing massive amounts of ease of use. Still goes back to them thinking focus groups are useful.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I don't have a problem building it around a remote at all actually. What I have a problem with is they didn't do it right. They made everything so many layers into the system when they didn't have to...
> 
> Not to mention the could have added three more buttons and built easily the best interface around but didn't think it was worth it. Pause stop and a green button. That's all that's missing physically. Unfortunate the entitled DIRECTV system IMHO is missing massive amounts of ease of use. Still goes back to them thinking focus groups are useful.


Now, that I agree with!!!

Rich


----------



## aces99 (Feb 15, 2011)

I change it from the 30slip to the 30skip a few days ago and just love it. With I would of know about that trip a long time ago. I find it way faster for skipping commercials and fast forwarding threw shows. Thanks to everyone for the tip. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

In the new remote I find myself hitting record a lot when I really wanted the guide. I think to stop I just hit exit.

We still use the old remote at times too, wife prefers it. In the family room we have a Yamaha AVR and use a Logitech Harmony 650 for ease of turning everything on to the correct inputs.

MENUSC is a great shortcut. I type Menu 7 all the time to go to the series to do list quickly. I can't believe that's not on by default, it doesn't harm anything when on.

I don't mind the progress bar on 30skip. It's a good indicator of where you are in a program (how much has passed, how much remaining). But I come from a generation of "scrub bars" (iPod, YouTube, iPhone, etc...)


----------

